# Panasonic PT-AE4000U Ceiling Mount



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

The Panasonic PT-AE4000U that I will be using in my Home Theater room will be ceiling mounted (9 ft ceiling) but, I am not sure what mount to buy. Does anyone have any recommendations. Thanks, Dean


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You shouldn't have to spend big money on a mount. I don't have any firsthand experience, but the monoprice mounts seem to do the trick.


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, I will check them out.


----------

